# Thinkpad T61p and iwl3945 aren't working...

## doedel

Hi,

i got a T61p these days and now i'm in installing gentoo on it. There was a debian installed on it, in this debian everything is working. If i try to connect via NetworkManager to a WLAN, the WLAN led lights up shortly and immidiately goes off. In Debian it stays on. Networkmanager takes a long time for "Configuring Interface" and after that he hangs at "Waiting for Authorization".

I tried 4 different APs to connect with. In dmesg and messages i can't find anything useful...

I've installed the ucode for this wlan card with the package linux-firmware.

I can see all the APs (Networks), i can retrieve information about APs but i can't connect...

The same thing happens when i try to connect manually via wpa_supplicant either with nl80211 or wext as backend.

My system:

linux-3.9.0-rc2 (git from today)

linux-firmware-20120924

wpa_supplicant 0.7.3-r5

nm-0.9.6.4

i had a look at rfkill, but wlan interface is unblocked, as it should be. It seems to me that wlan isn't activated or so. 

lspci http://nopaste.info/3797b69ce4.html

kernel config http://nopaste.info/4eff99d130.html

wpa_supplicant output http://nopaste.info/7f1708f070.html

I really hope someone can help me...

----------

## DONAHUE

Does 

```
ls /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945*
```

 produce  *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

 

----------

## UX.MAN

I am curious to know why you are getting this error on dmesg line 36:

```
EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized
```

And you are also warned on line 37:

```
EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
```

Could it be possible that your configuration is incorrect?

----------

